# VB6 - passwort



## zed (21. September 2001)

wie kann ich den mauscursor sperren. ich möchte ein passwort-programm
 schreiben, dass man erst nach dem eintrag des passwortes wieder etwas machen kann. kann mir jemand einen tipp geben?


----------



## Nagual (25. September 2001)

*Maus?*

Was willst Du mit Maus...
.. Du meinst Sicherlich, dass keine Icons oder Menues des Programms (oder auch andere Programme in Winblowz?) nicht angeklickt werden können.

willst du deine Passwortabfrage am Anfang des Programs durchführen?
kann mann die Abfrage auch zwischendurch machen?
Was darf nicht angeklickt werden?
usw usw...
viele Fragen können noch gestellt werden, Erörtere einbisschen mehr wann die Abfrage stattfinden soll 
Warum sollte ich nicht keine weitere Mausbewegungen machen und doch zwischenzeitig Word laden ?! usw...


----------



## zed (26. September 2001)

kurz und knapp: ich möchte ein programm machen(kann auch ohne pwd sein), dass mir sämtliche rechte als windowsuser nimmt. Somit will ich ein windows-sicherheitslöchlein stopfen. (multi-user system)


----------



## KoMtuR (26. September 2001)

Ziemlich kurz 

Also es soll dann bestimmt am Anfang gestartet werden. Sonst würde es ja keinen Sinn machen 

Aber in Win 9x haste immer eine Chance das zu umgehen. Da musste einiges verändern. Also erstmal darf der User beim Start kein F8 drücken dürfen. Auch wenn er in den Abgesicherten Modus kommt muss das Programm starten.

Ich kenn nur ein Standort, wo das geht. In der system.ini. Da gibts ein Eintrag "shell=Explorer.exe". Dahinter kannste dein Prog schreiben. Also "shell=Explorer.exe Laufwerk:\Verzeichnis\Programm.exe" (von Sub7 geklaut  )

So. nun zu deiner Frage. Hab zwar lange nicht mehr programmiert. Aber du kannst doch die Maus auf den Fensterbereich deiner Anmeldung einschränken.*grübel* Such mal am Besten in der MSDN nach "ClipCursor" oder "clip". Da gibts ne Funktion, die die Maus auf ein Rechteck einschränkt. Da nimmste den Client-Breich deines Fensters, damit er nicht das Fenster schließen kann oder du machst das "X" weg. Vielleicht ist es das, was du suchst. Oder du nimmst die Api "ShowCursor()". Da kannste die Maus verbergen. Also "ShowCursor(0)" macht sie unsichtbar und "Showcursor(1)" logischerweise sichtbar 

So, das wars erstmal. Wenn du fragen hast, dann frag weiter 

Ciao, KoMtuR


----------



## KoMtuR (26. September 2001)

Ziemlich kurz 

Also es soll dann bestimmt am Anfang gestartet werden. Sonst würde es ja keinen Sinn machen 

Aber in Win 9x haste immer eine Chance das zu umgehen. Da musste einiges verändern. Also erstmal darf der User beim Start kein F8 drücken dürfen. Auch wenn er in den Abgesicherten Modus kommt muss das Programm starten.

Ich kenn nur ein Standort, wo das geht. In der system.ini. Da gibts ein Eintrag "shell=Explorer.exe". Dahinter kannste dein Prog schreiben. Also "shell=Explorer.exe Laufwerk:\Verzeichnis\Programm.exe" (von Sub7 geklaut  )

So. nun zu deiner Frage. Hab zwar lange nicht mehr programmiert. Aber du kannst doch die Maus auf den Fensterbereich deiner Anmeldung einschränken.*grübel* Such mal am Besten in der MSDN nach "ClipCursor" oder "clip". Da gibts ne Funktion, die die Maus auf ein Rechteck einschränkt. Da nimmste den Client-Breich deines Fensters, damit er nicht das Fenster schließen kann oder du machst das "X" weg. Vielleicht ist es das, was du suchst. Oder du nimmst die Api "ShowCursor()". Da kannste die Maus verbergen. Also "ShowCursor(0)" macht sie unsichtbar und "Showcursor(1)" logischerweise sichtbar 

So, das wars erstmal. Wenn du fragen hast, dann frag weiter 

Ciao, KoMtuR


----------



## zed (29. September 2001)

find ich ja goil, dass de bei sub7 was abgeguckt hast. Die MSDN oder so hab ich aus finanziellen gründen leider nicht, wär nett wenn mir jemand den befehl für die mausbeschränkung geben kann.


----------



## Nagual (29. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von zed _
> *find ich ja goil, dass de bei sub7 was abgeguckt hast. Die MSDN oder so hab ich aus finanziellen gründen leider nicht, wär nett wenn mir jemand den befehl für die mausbeschränkung geben kann. *


MSDN ist unter MSDN verfügbar


----------



## Kimble (29. Dezember 2001)

*passwortfeld*

Das Passwort-Feld ist kein Problem. Da gibt es schon vorgefertigte in Visual Basic 6. Geh unter Projekt -> Formular hinzufügen, und suche aus diesem Dialog Anmelde-Dialogfeld aus, und klicke dann auf hinzufügen.


----------



## Justus (30. Dezember 2001)

Du kannst dir auch selbst ein passwortfeld machen,
du musst bei den eigenschaften deines Textfeldes bei PasswortChar z.B * eingeben. Das Passwort kannst du z.B in einer *.dat* Datei speichern


----------

